# Suche Gilde, aber



## FuFighter (24. November 2007)

so einfach wird das nicht.
Ich spiele WoW seit 2006, allerdings mit Unterbrechungen. Mein bevorzugter Charakter ist Deff-Tank (keine Ahnung warum), deswegen hab ich auch zwei davon. (1x Horde, 1x Ally). 
Allerdings bin ich kein "normaler" WoW Spieler. Ich habe ein paar Eigenheiten:

1. Ich spiele nicht besonders gut. Das liegt wohl zum einen daran, das ich schon jenseits der 40 bin und mit Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr so schnell bin wie ein 18 jähriger. Zum anderen hat es wohl damit zu tun, das ich alt genug bin um mein RL ernst zu nehmen und zu genießen. Ich hab neben WoW noch jede Menge anderer Hobbies denen ich mit Vergnügen nachgehe. Außerdem bin ich verheiratet und auch das genieße ich.
Ich will damit sagen, dass ich dem Spiel nicht den Stellenwert gebe, den es braucht um ein richtig guter Spieler zu sein - und deswegen spiele ich schlecht. 
Ich hab Ewigkeiten gebraucht um mir das klar zumachen, aber mittlerweile kann ich ganz gut damit leben. 

2. Ich werde NICHT jeden Abend, jedes Wochenende und jede freie Minute online sein. Wie oben schon erwähnt, hab ich RL und jede Menge freien Willen den ich auch für Dinge verwende, die nicht in Atzeroth stattfinden. Wenn ich für einen Raid zusage, bin ich da bis zum Schluss, das versteht sich von selbst. Aber ich lasse mir von niemandem vorschreiben wie oft in der Woche ich online sein muss. Ich gratuliere jeder Gilde, die ihre Mitglieder diesbezüglich im Griff hat - aber lasst mich in Ruhe - Danke. 

Ich hab auch ein oder zwei gute Seiten. Ich höre gut zu wenn man mir was erklärt und ich befolge Anordnungen die man mir gibt. Speziell bei Raids oder Instanzen soll das ja nicht schlecht sein. Ich hab keinen Bock mich zu profilieren in einem SPIEL (!) , deswegen bin ich normalerweise ein sehr umgänglicher Typ.

Deswegen suche ich eine Gilde, die zum größten Teil aus älteren Membern besteht, die mit der nötigen Ruhe und Abgeklärtheit dieses SPIEL (!) spielen. Wenn es die gibt und die mit einem Member wie mir klar kommen - dann lasst was hören Leute.

Ach ja, die meisten meiner Charakter sind auf Kargath und da bleiben sie erstmal auch. Wenn ich allerdings mit einer Gilde klarkomme dann steht einem Umzug nichts im Weg.


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

Schade, dass Servergrenzen hier leider wieder trennen, einen Deff-Tank könnten wir nämlich noch gut gebrauchen. Vorallem einen, dem das Spiel nicht die eigene Existenz beschreibt, sondern nur eine nette pixelige Abwechslung darstellt.

Unsere Gilde besteht fast nur aus Spielern jenseits der 30 (und ja, ich habe schon mit allen Altersklassen gespielt, aber die "Älteren" sind einfach konzentrierter und ruhiger bei der Sache).

Ic wünsch dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Erfolg bei deiner Gildensuche!


----------



## meckermize (25. November 2007)

FuFighter schrieb:


> so einfach wird das nicht.
> Ich spiele WoW seit 2006, allerdings mit Unterbrechungen. Mein bevorzugter Charakter ist Deff-Tank (keine Ahnung warum), deswegen hab ich auch zwei davon. (1x Horde, 1x Ally).
> Allerdings bin ich kein "normaler" WoW Spieler. Ich habe ein paar Eigenheiten:
> 
> ...




Hm schön das es noch leut gibt die ein leden neben wow führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja kenn nur auf der nachtwache ie "Helden am Feierabend" is ne alli gilde hm war mal da bevor ich ne eigne machte sehr nett sind sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (25. November 2007)

Hallo FuFighter,

Falls für dich ein Neuanfang denkbar ist, schau doch mal auf unserer Gildenseite vorbei, da findest auch weitere Infos über uns.
http://www.panta-rhei-gilde.de/

Zusammengefasst sind wir eine Gruppe von Gelegenheitsspielern, also keine Raidgilde, daher haben wir auch keine großen Verpflichtungen (außer fairem und guten Benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Gruss Kelgan


----------



## Alwynn (26. November 2007)

...Warum sollte das nicht einfach sein? 3 Angebote hast Du schon, jetzt kommt das vierte.

Falls Du einen Neustart wagen möchtest, oder einen Transfer in Betracht ziehen würdest, <Entre dos Tierras> ist eine Gilde für Leute wie Dich....oder mich. Ich nämlich schon 46  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir spielen Allianz auf Azshara und Horde auf Nazjatar. Wir legen Wert auf freundlichen Umgang und Hilfsbereitschaft mit- und untereinander.

...der Alwynn


----------



## FuFighter (26. November 2007)

Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt. Mit gleich 4 Angeboten hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Deswegen erstmal das wichtigste: Vielen Dank an alle, die sich die Zeit für einen Post genommen haben. 

Ich hab mich momentan noch nicht entschieden, weil ich mit meinen Entscheidungen grundsätzlich immer über einen längeren Zeitraum schwanger gehe. Ich werde mich aber eventuell mit dem einen oder anderen in Verbindung setzen. 

Deswegen, wie gesagt, erstmal Vielen Dank an Euch - Ich mach mich bemerkbar.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja - wenn ich eine nette Gilde gefunden habe, werd ich das hier natürlich mitteilen - keine Frage .


In diesem Sinne - Danke schön.


----------



## Mightymagic (28. November 2007)

Hallo!

Auch wenn du schon einige Angebote gefunden hast, möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Alle nötigen Infos findest Du auf unserer (noch neuen) Homepage. http://www.buendnis-des-gotteszorns.de.vu/

Gruß Mightymagic alias "Shakurc"


----------



## SW-Panther (28. November 2007)

Wir sind auch eine Gilde von älteren Spielern, die WoW nur als Spiel sehen und nicht als Lebensinhalt.
Ich bilde mir zwar trotz meiner 43 Jahre ein, relativ gut mit Maus und Tastatur umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber Fehler mache ich sicher auch einige wie andere auch, und das ist völlig ok denke ich, denn das wesentliche ist gemeinsam Spaß zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind eine kleine Gilde auf Madmortem und heißen *Power of the Dragonflame* 

http://greypanthers.siteboard.de/


----------



## Bloodardo (30. November 2007)

Hallo FuFighter,

gerne lade ich dich ein unsere gildenwebseite zu besuchen um etwas mehr über uns zu erfahren www.bloodlords.at wir sind eine horde gilde auf proudmoore die großteils aus älteren und berufstätigen mitspielern besteht. 

lg

rene aka bloodardo


----------



## DoNsen (30. November 2007)

Alwynn schrieb:


> ...Warum sollte das nicht einfach sein? 3 Angebote hast Du schon, jetzt kommt das vierte.
> 
> Falls Du einen Neustart wagen möchtest, oder einen Transfer in Betracht ziehen würdest, <Entre dos Tierras> ist eine Gilde für Leute wie Dich....oder mich. Ich nämlich schon 46
> 
> ...



Alwynn regiert den lfg Channel!


----------

